# Baked Beans



## nickmcmechan (28 Apr 2009)

One day I met a lovely woman and fell in love. When it became apparent that we would marry, I made the supreme sacrifice and gave up beans! 

Some months later, on my birthday, my car broke down on the way home from work. Since I lived in the countryside I called my wife and told him that I would be late because I had to walk home. On my way, I passed by a small roadside cafe and the odor of baked beans was more than I could stand. With miles to walk, I figured that I would walk off any ill effects by the time I reached home, so I stopped at the cafe and before I knew it, I had consumed three plates of baked beans. All the way home, I made sure that I released ALL the gas. 

Upon my arrival, my wife seemed excited to see me and exclaimed delightedly: 'Darling I have a surprise for dinner tonight!' 

She then blindfolded me and led me to my chair at the dinner table. I took a seat and just as he was about to remove my blindfold, the telephone rang. She made me promise not to touch the blindfold until he returned and went 
to answer the call. 

The baked beans I had consumed were still affecting me and the pressure was becoming most unbearable, so while my wife was out of the room I seized the opportunity, shifted my weight to one leg and let one go. It was not only loud, but it smelled like a fertilizer truck running over a skunk. I took my napkin from my lap and fanned the air around me vigorously. 

Then, shifting to the other cheek, I ripped off three more. The stink was worse than cooked cabbage!!! 

Keeping my ears carefully tuned to the conversation in the other room, I went on like this for another few minutes. 
The pleasure was indescribable. When eventually the telephone farewells signaled the end of my freedom, I quickly fanned the air a few more times with my napkin, placed it on my lap and folded my hands back on it feeling very relieved and pleased with myself. 

My face must have been the picture of innocence when my wife returned, apologizing for taking so long. She asked me if I had peeked through the blindfold, and I assured her I had not. 

At this point, she removed the blindfold, and twelve dinner guests seated around the table chorused: 'Happy Birthday!'"


----------



## JamesM (28 Apr 2009)




----------



## Superman (28 Apr 2009)

Quality.


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Apr 2009)




----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Apr 2009)

Fartastic 

Paul.


----------



## John Starkey (29 Apr 2009)

Awesome


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Apr 2009)




----------



## TDI-line (29 Apr 2009)

Groan.


----------



## gratts (29 Apr 2009)




----------



## Simon D (29 Apr 2009)

V good, not heard that one before!


----------

